# MS-8 Auction, NR



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

click


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

and another.


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Ya, I just scored one of them for $350 yesterday. Not a bad deal with full warranty!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rynfarrell said:


> Ya, I just scored one of them for $350 yesterday. Not a bad deal with full warranty!


Thanks for posting the links.
I still am asking myself if I need one of these.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone read the description?

_You are bidding on a FACTORY-REMANUFACTURED JBL JBL® MS-8-Z Mobile Audio System Integration Processor. It comes direct from our factory, complete with the original accessories and the original factory warranty._

think that Z designates it as a refurb?


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

It does. I bought a Kappa Four amp off them awhile ago same deal. They must tag refurbs with the Z.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Strange. I've been bidding on one of these and out of nowhere I get a notice from ebay saying that my bid has been cancelled. I then log into ebay and discover that harmonaudio has pulled all of these units off ebay...


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

They sure as hell did. Huh, I wonder if they were catching shizz from dealers for as cheap as they were going for? I better hurry up and pay for the one I won before they pull it too. lol


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

rynfarrell said:


> They sure as hell did. Huh, I wonder if they were catching shizz from dealers for as cheap as they were going for? I better hurry up and pay for the one I won before they pull it too. lol


they are selling refurbs, not new. dealers are not really a factor.


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Ya I hear you. Just being optimistic since I am about to send the $350 for one of them lol


----------

